# Eccomi!



## Coripra (28 Aprile 2016)

Bè, sarò sincero... vi ho scoperti ieri mattina presto girovagando depresso sul web alla ricerca di qualche gruppo in cui sfogare la mia (ennesima) delusione sull'andazzo della nostra squadra e... cosa leggo come prima cosa? Della vendita (probabile) del Milan di cui non sapevo ancora nulla... non mi pareva vero (neanche ora, sino alla fatidica firma definitiva che attendo con notevole ansia).
Come non vedere un segno del destino? Conseguenza: iscrizione immediata e continuo sfogliare dei vostri (interessanti) post (anche quelli extracalcistici, ma questo è un altro discorso).
Bien, sono un vecchio tifoso (per intenderci "la fatal Verona" l'ho vissuta attaccato alla radiolina, rigorosamente dal secondo tempo, ovvio, all'epoca del primo non si sapeva nulla).
Cresciuto in una famiglia in cui il padre e la sorella maggiore erano "giuventini" (la mamma era "agnostica"), mi misi a tifare Milan da subito... tempo una decina d'anni mia sorella passò dalla "nostra" parte (diventando tifosa più sfegatata di me e mettendo su una bella famiglia di milanisti puri) e mio padre, messo in minoranza, abbandonò il tifo... missione riuscita!
Un saluto a tutti!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2016)

Ciao, benvenuto tra noi!


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Aprile 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Bè, sarò sincero... vi ho scoperti ieri mattina presto girovagando depresso sul web alla ricerca di qualche gruppo in cui sfogare la mia (ennesima) delusione sull'andazzo della nostra squadra e... cosa leggo come prima cosa? Della vendita (probabile) del Milan di cui non sapevo ancora nulla... non mi pareva vero (neanche ora, sino alla fatidica firma definitiva che attendo con notevole ansia).
> Come non vedere un segno del destino? Conseguenza: iscrizione immediata e continuo sfogliare dei vostri (interessanti) post (anche quelli extracalcistici, ma questo è un altro discorso).
> Bien, sono un vecchio tifoso (per intenderci "la fatal Verona" l'ho vissuta attaccato alla radiolina, rigorosamente dal secondo tempo, ovvio, all'epoca del primo non si sapeva nulla).
> Cresciuto in una famiglia in cui il padre e la sorella maggiore erano "giuventini" (la mamma era "agnostica"), mi misi a tifare Milan da subito... tempo una decina d'anni mia sorella passò dalla "nostra" parte (diventando tifosa più sfegatata di me e mettendo su una bella famiglia di milanisti puri) e mio padre, messo in minoranza, abbandonò il tifo... missione riuscita!
> Un saluto a tutti!



Benvenuto


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2016)

Ciao.


----------



## Coripra (28 Aprile 2016)

Grazie a tutti!
E sempre FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## DannySa (28 Aprile 2016)

Benvenuto


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Bè, sarò sincero... vi ho scoperti ieri mattina presto girovagando depresso sul web alla ricerca di qualche gruppo in cui sfogare la mia (ennesima) delusione sull'andazzo della nostra squadra e... cosa leggo come prima cosa? Della vendita (probabile) del Milan di cui non sapevo ancora nulla... non mi pareva vero (neanche ora, sino alla fatidica firma definitiva che attendo con notevole ansia).
> Come non vedere un segno del destino? Conseguenza: iscrizione immediata e continuo sfogliare dei vostri (interessanti) post (anche quelli extracalcistici, ma questo è un altro discorso).
> Bien, sono un vecchio tifoso (per intenderci "la fatal Verona" l'ho vissuta attaccato alla radiolina, rigorosamente dal secondo tempo, ovvio, all'epoca del primo non si sapeva nulla).
> Cresciuto in una famiglia in cui il padre e la sorella maggiore erano "giuventini" (la mamma era "agnostica"), mi misi a tifare Milan da subito... tempo una decina d'anni mia sorella passò dalla "nostra" parte (diventando tifosa più sfegatata di me e mettendo su una bella famiglia di milanisti puri) e mio padre, messo in minoranza, abbandonò il tifo... missione riuscita!
> Un saluto a tutti!



Ciao benvenuto , bella presentazione .. purtroppo siamo un un momento molto triste per il nostro milan soprattutto per chi ha vissuto i momenti d'oro .. io ho 35 anni quindi la fatal Verona la ricordo poco ma tutti gli altri 30 anni seguenti molto bene


----------



## Coripra (29 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao benvenuto , bella presentazione .. purtroppo siamo un un momento molto triste per il nostro milan soprattutto per chi ha vissuto i momenti d'oro .. io ho 35 anni quindi la fatal Verona la ricordo poco ma tutti gli altri 30 anni seguenti molto bene



Grazie!

Bè, sono stati 30 anni indimenticabili: gli ultimi 5 vorrei proprio dimenticarli, ma si sono fusi nel dna rossonero e messi nell'angolino insieme ad altre nefandezze e tristezze anche antecedenti... preferisco ricordare i tanti momenti magici...

... e (incrociamo tutte le dite presenti) speriamo che tornino presto!


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2016)

Benvenuto!!!! Piacere di conoscerti.
La tua storia mi ricorda la mia : mio padre interista che mi riempiva di magliette e gadgets dell'inter e io che rifiutavo tutto perchè avevo già capito la mia strada. Avevo 4 anni!!!! 
Oggi ,a 37 anni, e molti derby in famiglia alle spalle, sempre più innamorato della mia squadra.
Ah, la magia della radiolina e di 'tutto il calcio minuto per minuto' resterà sempre nei miei ricordi. 
Sono relativamente nuovo anche io qua nel forum ma ti garantisco che ti troverai bene. 
Forza milan!!!!


----------



## Coripra (29 Aprile 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Benvenuto!!!! Piacere di conoscerti.
> La tua storia mi ricorda la mia : mio padre interista che mi riempiva di magliette e gadgets dell'inter e io che rifiutavo tutto perchè avevo già capito la mia strada. Avevo 4 anni!!!!
> Oggi ,a 37 anni, e molti derby in famiglia alle spalle, sempre più innamorato della mia squadra.
> Ah, la magia della radiolina e di 'tutto il calcio minuto per minuto' resterà sempre nei miei ricordi.
> ...



hehehe, come ti capisco! Ricordo come non riuscissero a comprendere il perchè tifassi Milan... mio padre fissato con "La signora del calcio".... uff... 
E i cosiddetti "cugini" poi... bleah... 

Grazie!


----------



## Hellscream (30 Aprile 2016)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Coripra (30 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Benvenuto!



Grazie! Bella la citazione.


----------

